# Bleeding nails + swimming



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

My guess would be that the nails did get a little soft from the water and from running - I would bet on cement? - Riley "filed" down the nails past the qiuck. Not a major problem. The other thing that sometimes occurs is the pads get torn up from the rough surface and this is what is painful. I use a "liquid" bandage to help keep them cleans and in a few days tey are back to running and not hurting.
Good luck!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I don't think it's serious but it's a shame that your dog isn't comfortable.
I was told by a trainer that no dog ever died from a bloody nail.
Yet, to make you feel better, you might decide to check with your Vet to be on the safe side. Take care.


----------



## RileyStar (Mar 24, 2008)

Great idea about the liquid bandage! I will pick some of that up today because I'm alittle worried about her feet getting dirty, you just use the human kind? Do they sell any type for dogs?


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I just use the human type - not sure if they make a doggy one. After I apply it I blow on it to help accelerate the drying time and stop the dog from licking it off.


----------

